# rename mirror set?



## abatie (Jan 25, 2014)

I've got a FreeBSD 8.3 system (originally FreeNAS, but I'm basically using it as native FreeBSD because I don't like the FreeNAS UI).  I just replaced a failed disk, and for some reason, the mirror name changed from "mirror-0" to "replacing-0".  Granted, it's only an aesthetic issue, and I plan to replace the system with a native FreeBSD10 system Real Soon Now, but I'm curious how to fix the name of the mirror set?


```
[root@nas03] ~# zpool status
  pool: zdata
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 836G in 3h55m with 0 errors on Thu Jan 23 02:13:12 2014
config:

	NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zdata                                           ONLINE       0     0     0
	  replacing-0                                   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/f4cac7bd-c738-11e2-b228-00221556bb11  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da2                                         ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-2                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/9a40c184-caf3-11e2-922d-00221556bb11  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/8f57d134-c739-11e2-b228-00221556bb11  ONLINE       0     0     0
	logs
	  mirror-1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/f5378ca0-c738-11e2-b228-00221556bb11  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/f55e536e-c738-11e2-b228-00221556bb11  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------

